

Parrot launches drone with 14MP camera and 180-degree fisheye lens - whyenot
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/3028288584/parrot-launches-drone-with-14mp-camera-and-180-degree-fisheye-lens

======
SomeoneWeird
12 minutes of flying time for $1000+? .. I think I'll just stick with my
ARDrone2.

